# Cpt 30905



## mjmauch (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a pt who was seen and had packing placed, cpt 30905. 5 days later he returns and the packing is surgically removed. I am being told to bill an unlisted 30999 but was concerned that the removal of the packing would be included in the payment for the initial procedure.  Can anyone assist with this?Thanks,


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 10, 2010)

doesn't 30905 have a global?  If not then the removal is part of an office E&M if it does then you may not bill.


----------

